# [RISOLTO] Prima installazione----> problema con grub

## Goran- r0x

ciao a tutti. sono un newbie di linux e di gentoo. ho scaricato la versione 2006.0 per amd64 e ho iniziato a installare il tutto dal menu del live cd. arrivato alla configurazione di grub.conf pero ho avuto una serie di problemi che si sono riscontrati poi nel boot delle due partizioni windows e linux: 

-come primo problema nn ho trovato il grub.conf di cui parlava la guida ma solo grub.conf.sample, al che ho creato il grub.conf con queste opzioni: 

default 0

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,2) /boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz 

title=Gentoo inux 2.6.15

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 /root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/de

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_amd64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

nota:ho preso le informazioni del kernel e dell'initrd dal controllo dell'immagine del kernel e dell'initrd.

title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

nota: ho compilato questo conf tenendo conto che lo schema delle mie partizioni è pressappoco questo:

/dev/sda1 windows

/dev/sda2 win (ecc)

/dev/sda3 /boot linux ext2

/dev/sda4 /       linux ext3

/dev/sda5 swap linux

-come secondo problema all'avvio del pc il grub parte ma la grafica è lineata e quando vado a bootare gentoo mi da l'errore nel boot del kernel, nel root=/dev/ram0 e nell'init in pratica in questa riga qui:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 /root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/de

cosa posso fare? confido in voi ragazzi grazie

                                                                                                                                                    GoranLast edited by Goran- r0x on Fri Aug 04, 2006 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silvius

Il primo problema è che non trovavi grub.conf, ed ok di solito non c'è va creato come hai già fatto.

Ma il secondo problema qual' è ?

Saluto

----------

## Goran- r0x

in pratica quando riavvio il sistema e compare la schermata di grub, si vede tutto a righe verticali, e a volte nn compare nemmeno. quando vado poi a bootare gentoo linux mi da errore nel boot del kernel corrispondente, nel greb.conf, a questa riga qui:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 /root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/de 

sai dirmi cosa posso fare?

----------

## nikko96

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30 
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,2) /boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz 
> ...

 

Allora devi indicare la partizione di /boot

```
root (hd0,2)
```

e non quella di /,dopodiche' nella linea del kernel devi dire qual'e'  quella di root

```
real_root=/dev/?
```

che a quanto pare non e' indicato,ciao.

----------

## Goran- r0x

ah grazie quindi credi che tutto il resto del grub.conf è configurato bene? se si ok e ti ringrazio, ma come faccio a capire dove è impostato il real root? basta fare ls /dev e vedere? grazie ciao

----------

## silvius

 *Goran- r0x wrote:*   

> ah grazie quindi credi che tutto il resto del grub.conf è configurato bene? se si ok e ti ringrazio, ma come faccio a capire dove è impostato il real root? basta fare ls /dev e vedere? grazie ciao

 

dovrebbe essere sd4 ?

Saluto

----------

## Goran- r0x

ahhh ho capito quindi devo indicare la partizione che in questo caso è /dev/sda4. ho capito ora provo e ti farò sapere e del problema della grafica di grub al boot dei due os? relativo anche lui a questa riga?

grazie ankora ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ugofoscolo

a me capitò x un problema di impostazione grafica, avevo settato dei parametri sbagliati.

 *Quote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,2) /boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz 

 

questo siamo sicuri ke lo supporta come immagine???

il mio problema è ke a forza di smanettare misi in ginokkio i driver nvidia e ho dovuto formattare   :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ugofoscolo wrote:*   

> misi in ginokkio i driver nvidia e ho dovuto formattare  

 

[modo polemico=on]Dove gli hai messi??   :Shocked:  in ginkkio??   :Shocked:  ma che parola è questa??   :Shocked: [modo polemico=off]

----------

## Goran- r0x

ti dico solo questo asus nvidia n6600 256mb. 

nn penso una scheda video del genere nn supporti una grafica cosi poco sviluppata ma supporti quella di giochi molto grafici  :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,2) /boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz 
> 
> 

 

non dovrbbe essere xpm ? Per la root invece devi individuare la partizione corretta come ti hanno gia' detto

----------

## Goran- r0x

flocchini nella guida c'è scritto splash.image a questo link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2006.0/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10 nella parte di configurazione del bootloader per chi ha usato genkernel. l'ultimo dei miei problemi e poi nn vi snerverò piu (per adesso  :Laughing: ): tutto il resto di cio che ho configurato nel grub.conf oltre al realroot e alla partizione di boot va bene? aspetto risposte grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Goran- r0x

ragazzi ditemi allora se è tutto ok oltre al realroot e al boot cosi dmn vado a botta sikura...grazie ankora

----------

## Goran- r0x

ragazzi ho riprovato a installare gentoo...stavolta parte pero la grafica è come prima cioè tutta con queste cose qui "#" si intravedono le scritte a stento. a un certo punto dopo il caricamento del sistema appare una riga con scritto kernel panic e nn si decifra il seguito   :Mad:  mi sto esaurendo secondo me è colpa del bootloader anke perche le altre cose sono configurate con successo cosa mi suggerite?  :Sad: 

----------

## rivent

prova a eseguire genkernel con il parametro bootloader:

```

genkernel --bootloader=grub all

```

----------

## Scen

Ti suggerisco di commentare la riga relativa all'immagine da applicare allo sfondo del bootloader, quindi

```

[...]

# splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

[...]

```

così riesci a vedere bene cosa succede in fase di caricamento.

Quel kernel panic penso significhe che hai specificato una root sbagliata.

Supponendo che il tuo /etc/fstab sia veritiero, il tuo /boot/grub/grub.conf dovrebbe essere pù o meno così (quello che avevi postato aveva un bel pò di errori):

```

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xmp.gz

 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15 

root (hd0,2) 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_amd64-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 

 

title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1

```

----------

## Nuitari

quoto anche io su amd64 ho lo stesso identico problema, commenta la riga dell'immagine e toglila, non ho ancora ben capito come mai ma su questa architettura fa quell'errore lì

----------

## Scen

Io su AMD64 non riscontro il problema "schifezze grafiche al caricamento del bootloader".

Si incappa nel problema SICURAMENTE se nel parametro splashimage il percorso all'immagine è sbagliato, o il file dell'immagine è rovinato/inesistente.

----------

## Goran- r0x

Nuitari grazie mille mi hai salvato la vita ti giuro tutti voi grazie ankora! allora in sostanza devo commentare quella riga e devo mettere il grub.conf come mi ha suggerito Scen che ringrazio e gli comunico che il mio /etc/fstab è il vero! mi avete risolto un problema immenso perche volevo una distro con kernel 2.6.* con ubuntu mi sono trovato da skifo problemi vari con installazione da user con comandi tipo sudo che nn mi piace per nulla; ho deciso poi di prendere slack ma nn rilasciano aggiornamenti da molto e la versione del kernel è 2.4.*...poi ho pensato vabbe lavorerò sul kernel e ci metto un 2.6.* ma la voglia di sentire dentro la soddisfazione di installare la migliore distro, quale gentoo, mi ha tirato in questo bel casotto   :Laughing:  vi faro sapere al piu presto e grazie ankora!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se hai risolto metti il tag [risolto] al titolo del primo post

----------

## Goran- r0x

sisi Cazzantonio lo farò nn appena ho risolto il problema   :Laughing: 

----------

